# Programm im Browser Starten



## TomStar (20. März 2003)

Hi,
ich hab ein Problem, ich habe einen Server(NT4 Server)
auf dem Programme sind und dazu noch einige Workstations(W98).
An den Workstations melden sich die User an und sollen eine
Internetseite angezeigt bekommen, soweit alles klar. 
Auf dem Server ist IIS3 und somit is das mit der Seite ja kein
Problem. Auf dieser Seite befinden sich Links zu Programmen,
die auf dem Server sind. Wenn die User nun auf solch einen Link
klicken kommt immer die Nachfrage, ob speichern oder öffnen. 
Es soll aber immer ohne Nachfrage geöffnet werden. 
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?

Danke Tommy


P.S. falls der Beitrag hier nicht reingehört bitte verschieben, aber benachrichtigt mich, will ja nicht dumm sterben...


----------



## JoelH (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TomStar _
> *
> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da?
> *


AFAIK keinen, denn das ist Browsersache und liegt dementsprechend nicht in der Hand des Servers.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. März 2003)

Hi,

meinst du "richtige" Programme oder CGI´s ? Wenn es CGI´s sind, ist der Server wahrscheinlich nur falsch konfiguriert, wenn es richtige Programme sind, wirst du keine chance haben 


ciao


----------



## TomStar (21. März 2003)

nein, es sind richtige programme, keine cgi's.
auf dem server ist ein verzeichnes, in dem einzelne cd's abgespeichert sind, welche dann da gestartet werden sollen und auf den WS ausgegeben werden sollen


----------



## Rettungsdackel (27. März 2003)

gib doch einfach den ordner mit den programmen frei und leg dann nen link drauf (explorer)


----------

